# Mr



## Snuffles (Dec 20, 2019)

My Sage barista machine will only deliver a two shot grind. Tried turning grind amount to zero and selecting single cup but it makes no difference. Any thoughts?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Snuffles said:


> My Sage barista machine will only deliver a two shot grind. Tried turning grind amount to zero and selecting single cup but it makes no difference. Any thoughts?


 Can you provide a video of the problem please?


----------

